# Goo



## CarpCrakc (24. Oktober 2012)

Moin,
hab gerade in den neuen "Karpfen" gekuckt , und hab da nen Artikel über den Lockstoff "Goo" von Korda gesehen.
Nun wollte ich mal fragen, ob jemand diese heiß umworbene Lockmittel schon näher in Augenschein genommen hat bzw. ob es schonmal jemand testen konnt/ getestet hat.
Auch interessieren würde mich , wie es zu dieser nicht ungewöhnlichen grünen Wolke kommt ?


Vielen Dank im vorraus
und viel Petri Heil


----------



## BARSCH123 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Goo*

Hi,

Ich habe es mir gekauft, aber nicht weil ich an ein "Wundermittel" glaube sondern weil es mal was neues ist...

Ob es jetzt ausschlaggebend für fangen oder nicht fangen ist wage ich zu bezweifeln, aber ein nettes Gimmik ist es aufjedenfall. #6

PS: 
Das Zeug ist nicht von Korda, sondern aus Afrika von "Kiana Carp", Korda vertreibt es nur..

Tl.


----------



## kati48268 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Goo*

Hab mich, weil mir das nix sagte, durch ein paar Seiten und Videos geklickt.
Ist das nun so sehr was Neues? |kopfkrat
Im Prinzip ein Dip, der 'ne Wolke macht (die deutlich kleiner ist, als ich erwartet habe).
Und rund 16 Doppelmark... puuuh.


----------



## boerenkamp (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Goo*

ich fische seit einiger Zeit mit dem Zeug und muss sagen das ich zumindest mit dem Ananas  Flavour sehr zufrieden war, ob es jetzt daran liegt sei mal dahingestellt. Hab mir jetzt ne Flaschee Rapsbeerry gekauft, aber damit leider noch keinen Erfolg ghabt


----------



## pfefferladen (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Goo*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ein Dip, der 'ne Wolke macht (die deutlich kleiner ist, als ich erwartet habe).
> Und rund 16 Doppelmark... puuuh.



Ob man den Mist für 16 Doppelmark braucht .........nene


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Goo*

Herr Fairbrass will aber auch in Zukunft noch am Wasser hocken und angeln. Also kauft ds Zeug 

Hab auch mal nen paar hundert Euro für Stick Mix Zeugs ausgegeben (Zutaten von Dynamite und Nutrabaits. Wenn schon, dann auch richtig...). War mal was anderes und eine Nette Spielerei. Und hat auch nen paar Fische gebracht. Die ich ohne das Zeug wohl nie gefangen hätte.|kopfkrat :q

Wenn ich mir die Werbung dafür im KL Shop mal durchlese...

http://www.carpfishing.de/product_info.php?info=p9418_Korda-GOO.html

Marketing ohne Ende. Die größten Entwicklungen wurden schon vor längerem gemacht und das meiste neue sind nur Eintagsfliegen, die den Leuten möglichst schnell möglichst viel Geld aus der Tasche ziehen soll.

16 Euro für 115ml ist schon hart.

Auch wenn ich bei Angelsachen nicht unbedingt auf das Geld schaue. Grade im Karpfenbereich sind die Preise oftmals so, das man sich nach dem Kauf wie Ausgeraubt fühlt.

Inzwischen würde ich sowas nichtmehr kaufen. Die 115ml pütschert man dann auch noch schnell weg.

Muss aber jeder selber Wissen. Nur nach dem Durchlesen der Werbung...Betaine, GLM, Liver usw. womit man noch was anfangen konnte sind offenbar "out" und weil man das Rad nicht neu erfinden kann kommen so langsam die Fantasienamen, damit die Leute nicht merken das überall derselbe Schei** drin ist.|wavey:


----------



## pfefferladen (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Goo*

Für die 16 Taler kaufe ich mir ne        24*0,33l


----------



## Bodensee89 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Goo*



pfefferladen schrieb:


> Für die 16 Taler kaufe ich mir ne        24*0,33l





das gute vom hochschwarzwald ?  #6


----------



## pfefferladen (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Goo*

Ja logisch  

Ich bin da sehr Heimatverbunden :vik:


----------



## CarpCrakc (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Goo*



boerenkamp schrieb:


> ich fische seit einiger Zeit mit dem Zeug und muss sagen das ich zumindest mit dem Ananas  Flavour sehr zufrieden war, ob es jetzt daran liegt sei mal dahingestellt. Hab mir jetzt ne Flaschee Rapsbeerry gekauft, aber damit leider noch keinen Erfolg ghabt



Raspberry


----------



## BARSCH123 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Goo*

Neu soll es wohl nicht sein, soll wohl auch Dips mit ähnlichem erscheinungsbild von anderen Marken vertrieben werden. Aber da ich es nur unter "GOO" kennengelernt habe, war es für mich neu..

Ich hab das Neongrüne, und muss sagen das die wolke garnicht mal so klein ist, kommt aber warscheinlich auf die verwendete menge an..

PS: 
Baut euch mal ne pop up Montage und Dippt diese in dem "GOO" dann schmeißt den ganzen krempel in ein Wasserglas... besser als jeder Blockbuster 

Tl.


----------



## allrounder13 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Goo*

Ohne das zeug zu kennen: Sowas ist generell nur zum spaß da. Es wird den fangerfolg bestimmt nicht so unglaublich steigern dass der preis gerechtfertigt ist. Für das geld kannst du dir 3 kg gute boilies kaufen, oder irgendetwas anderes sinnvolles. Du kannst es natürlich kaufen weil du einfach lust dazu hast  Ich wollte nur sagen dass man das geld bestimmt besser anlegen kann, aber wenns einem spaß macht kann man auch solche dips kaufen.


----------



## Dicker Ritter :D (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Goo*

kauf dir von joker baits die discharge poppis, läuft aufs selbe hinaus ..


----------



## BARSCH123 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Goo*

Niemals, in sachen Baits hab ich meine feste Marke. #6

Es ist ja auch nur mal was "neus" was das Karpfenangeln mal wieder ein wenig interessanter macht..


Braucht man:

- Alle kleinteile in 4 unterschiedlichen Farben ?
- 10 Verschiedene Blei typen ? 
- 10 verschiedene Hakenmodelle ?
- unzählig verschiedene vorfächer ?
- Pop ups in allen Farben ?
- 4 Boiliesorten fürs Jahr ?
- Neue Rollen/Ruten ? 
- Neue Rodpods/Banksticks ?
- Dips/Liqiuds/Flavour ?
- usw. usw.

NEIN !!!

Aber all das macht das Fischen doch interessanter, den gerade das Rumbasteln macht doch am meisten Spaß.

Ohne all diese nebensachen wäre Karpfenangeln einfach Stumpf und Langweillig... meiner meinung nach.

Tl.


----------



## allrounder13 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Goo*



BARSCH123 schrieb:


> Niemals, in sachen Baits hab ich meine feste Marke. #6
> 
> Es ist ja auch nur mal was "neus" was das Karpfenangeln mal wieder ein wenig interessanter macht..
> 
> ...



Hab ich nie behauptet dass man das alles braucht  Wie gesagt, das zeugs ist nur zum spaß da genauso wie neue banksticks usw...
Aber eben nicht der superköder der alle fische bringt. 
hätte ich das geld würde ich auch alle sachen aus deiner liste kaufen, und auch dieses goo zeugs 
Wenn man sein Geld sinnvoll ausgeben möchte gibt es meiner meinung aber wichtigere sachen.


----------



## Besorger (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Goo*

ich habe es auch in pineapple aber ich glaube auser chemie is da nicht viel bei .  gefangen hab ich immer nur bei mir wo das zeug nich drauf war


----------



## Pineapple (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Goo*

Hi,

ich benutze den Goo in Tutti Frutti seit einigen Wochen und mein Fangerfolg hat sich sehr verbessert. Außerdem glaube ich nicht das da viel Chieme drin ist, wenn man es selber probiert schmeckt es sehr natürlich im Gegensatz zu anderen Dips und Additiven.


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Goo*

Moinsn#h
Ich Fische goo seit dem es aufm markt erhältlich ist in zwei sorten und ich kann nicht sagen das ich insg. mehr fische fange das hängt total vom gewässwer ab in mancgen gewässern haut dat rein wie ne Bombe und in anderen ist dat Zeugs abstoßend für die Fische in wieder anderen knallen da die weißfische draur wie nix und in noch anderen baller die fische nur immerwieder durch die wolke durch und denken nicht mal dran zu fressen!
Also wenn ihr euch das zeug zulegen wollt holt euch erstmal eine Flasche (zumal goo ja schweine teuer ist) und probiert an euren gewässern aus wie die Fische darauf reagieren; und wenn ihr glück habt knallts richtig;-)


----------



## BARSCH123 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Goo*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2shP6FlSamk&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVwN09uGQuI&feature=endscreen&NR=1


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Goo*

Auf der Korda website gibts auch gute filme über goo:m


----------



## Der-typ (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Goo*

Moin Moin meiner Vermutung nach besteht goo wie fast alle dips aus Glyzerin. Dies ist ein dreiwertiger Alkohol der sich sehr gut in kaltem wie auch in warmen Wasser löst. Die grüne Farbe ist uranin auch fluorescein genannt. Dies wird normalerweise zum finden von leckstellen in Rohren oder zur Ermittlung von flussrichtungen von Wasser verwendet. Dazu kommen noch irgendwelche flavours und Stärke zum andicken. Leider braucht man dazu keine jahrelangen erforschungsphasen sondern kann man sich den Scheiß einfach in der Küche zusammenmischen. Seht selbst. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YVM-9Kc4pk


----------



## grubenreiner (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Goo*



Pineapple schrieb:


> Außerdem glaube ich nicht das da viel Chieme drin ist, wenn man es selber probiert schmeckt es sehr natürlich im Gegensatz zu anderen Dips und Additiven.



Die meisten Erdbeerjoghurts schmecken auch recht natürlich und haben nie eine Erdbeere gesehen....

zum Goo:
Ein geniales Produkt, bringt viel Erfolg und funktioniert prima.....für den Hersteller und die Händler|supergri


----------



## kati48268 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Goo*

Ich hauche dem Thread mal etwas Leben ein...

Frage an diejenigen, die sich das Zeugs gekauft haben (mit Gold-Card od. Hypothek aufs Haus):
Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen nach längerer Nutzung?
Seid ihr Fans davon geworden oder bleiben die Edel-Fläschchen nun in der Apotheke?


----------



## Siggy82 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Goo*

Habs nun eine Saison lang getestet; Eine Rute mit, eine ohne.
Hab zwar meinen besten Fisch drauf gefangen, aber das war wohl nur Zufall, da die Quantität sehr ähnlich war.
Ist natürlich wie bei allem immer vom Gewässer den Spots und 100 anderen Faktoren abhängig.
Letztendlich muss man selbst davon überzeugt sein, bzw. Vertrauen darin haben; den Fischen wirds wahrscheinlich relativ egal sein


----------



## Ruff Raider (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Goo*

Hi Kati, also ich habe mit dem Zeug im Sommer am Kanal mal ein bisschen rumgespielt, ein paar spritzer ins Wasser und siehe da ein riesen Schwarm Jungbrut am Platz. Besser gefangen habe ich mit dem Zeugs nicht.

Gruß Christian


----------



## bennyhill (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Goo*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Herr Fairbrass will aber auch in Zukunft noch am Wasser hocken und angeln. Also kauft ds Zeug
> 
> Jaaaaa. Kauft den Korda-Schrott, insbesondere die am laufenden Band  brechenden Teflonbeschichteten Karpfenhaken, damit Herr Fairbrass noch mehr über euch grinsen kann....


----------



## Surf (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Goo*

Ich hab mal zwei von den Karpfen gegessen  (ausgenommen) die ich damit gefangen hab,  und die hatten sich offenbar gleich auf den präparierten  pop ups ( 3tage eingelegt) gestürzt, können Einzelfälle gewesen sein, aber gerade im Sommer steh ich auf das Zeug!!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Goo*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Ein geniales Produkt, bringt viel Erfolg und funktioniert prima.....für den Hersteller und die Händler|supergri



Nicht für den Händler... Das Zeug ist im EK schon gut im Preis, wenn es jetzt 6 Monate im Regal steht und nicht verkauft wurde ist der schmale Gewinn für den Händler weg.

Ich hab damit (Ananas) nur in einem See gefangen, in zwei anderen Gewässern war immer tote Hose an den Murmeln.
Selbst in dem einen Gewässer mußte es folgende Kombi sein:

Eine Tiegernuss, darunter ein Popup (Ananas) aus der alten Dynamite-Bais Range, dazu die Pellets in der gleichen Geschmackrichtung von Berkley in einem PVA-Strumpf, das wurde übergossen mit Goo.
Alles andere bracht keinen Fisch...


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Goo*

fische lieber das fog,ist billiger selber efeckt. korda ist mir zu teuer wen ich erlich bin,nutze es mehr zum feedern


----------



## punkarpfen (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Goo*

Ich habe das Mandel-Zeug getestet und damit gefangen. Insg. sind die Fänge damit aber nicht signifikant besser gewesen.


----------



## grazy04 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Goo*

Ich hab vor 2 Wochen erst gelesen das es an einigen englischen privaten Gewässern bereits verboten wurde, nicht wegen der Fängigkeit sondern auf Grund der Inhaltsstoffe... dummer Weise finde ich den Artikel nicht mehr. War ein englischer Magazin Artikel, nur wo ??


----------



## Allround-Angler (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Goo*

@grazy04:
Bein den britishspecimenanglers spricht einer von 4 kritischen Substanzen, ohne sie genauer zu nennen|bigeyes. Beitrag von April 2012.
Wenn da was dran wäre, sollte man das Produkt schnell vom Markt nehmen. Gibt es eine Stellungnahme der Vertriebsfirma?

Auch eine deutsche Futterfirma hat jetzt 2014 einen fluoreszierenden Gel-Dip herausgebracht.
Wer hat`s erfunden|uhoh:? Allerdings hatte dieselbe deutsche Firma schon in den 80ern fluoreszierende Farben im Futterbinder verwendet|supergri.


----------



## kati48268 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Goo*



Der-typ schrieb:


> Moin Moin meiner Vermutung nach besteht goo wie fast alle dips aus Glyzerin. Dies ist ein dreiwertiger Alkohol der sich sehr gut in kaltem wie auch in warmen Wasser löst. Die grüne Farbe ist uranin auch fluorescein genannt. Dies wird normalerweise zum finden von leckstellen in Rohren oder zur Ermittlung von flussrichtungen von Wasser verwendet. Dazu kommen noch irgendwelche flavours und Stärke zum andicken. Leider braucht man dazu keine jahrelangen erforschungsphasen sondern kann man sich den Scheiß einfach in der Küche zusammenmischen. Seht selbst. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YVM-9Kc4pk



Hier gibt's so ein Video, 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQsJSqWFKV4
der Link dabei, wie man das mixen könnte führt aber ins www-Nirvana... 

Wir haben doch jede Menge Karpfen-Freaks hier!
Wer mixt die ultimative (& günstige) Goo-Alternative?


----------



## grazy04 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Goo*

mein Dealer hier hat mir das bestätigt. Es soll da "stark chemische" Inhaltsstoffe geben und in England auch heiße Diskussionen zu diesem Zeug. Was auch immer das genau bedeutet 

Ich bin ja einer der glücklichen die die Feeder-WM-DVD gewonnen haben, dort wird auch mit solchen Dips gearbeitet, wenn man diese Bilder sieht kann man sich nur fragen ob das gut für Waser und Fisch ist


----------



## Justsu (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Goo*

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Zeug so wahnsinnig gewässerschädigend sein kann, wenn man sich das mal anschaut:

https://www.google.de/search?q=chicago+river+st.+patrick's+day&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=a2jyUrGVAsSWtAbBuYCABw&ved=0CC8QsAQ&biw=1600&bih=754

Na gut, die Amis halt, mag man denken... aber nen klein wenig Umweltbewusstsein sollten die doch mittlerweile auch haben!? Dazu kommt, dass so ein Zeug ja auch von Biologen/Geologen verwendet wird um z.B. unterirdische Flüsse zu "verfolgen"... kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die da giftiges Zeug verwenden. 

Zum eigentlichen Thema: Hab das Zeug mal bei meinem Kumpel gesehen und war doch recht erstaunt über die starke Wolkenbildung...gebracht hat es an dem Tag nix! Ich denke aber, dass eine mit z.B. mit Milchpulver erzeugte Wolke nicht weniger Lockwirkung haben dürfte.

P.S.: "stark chemisch" find ich gut! Wo ist denn der unterschied zwischen stark und weniger stark chemischen Stoffen? :q 

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## kati48268 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Goo*

Jetzt mal ehrlich:
da sitzt man vor einem x bis xxxha großem Gewässer, welches ja auch noch in die Tiefe geht und somit einen riesigen Wasserkörper bildet.

Badegäste fett mit Sonnencreme eingepampt planschen zu Hunderten darin herum, 
das blöde, geklaute, versenkte Mofa (samt Motor, Sprit, Öl + Batterie) kennt man schon und wirft wegen Hängern nicht in diese Richtung, 
Enten & Gänse kacken zu Dutzenden da rein, 
das Regenwasser der gut gedüngten Felder drumherum fließt natürlich auch... 
und ich soll mir über 5ml Flavour auf dem Stick-Mix Gedanken machen, die _eventuell_ was Wasserschädigendes enthalten _könnten_, was komischerweise aber Fische nicht vergrämt sondern anlockt?

Und für sich selbst selbst hat der Angler ein _frisches,_ leckeres Krabbenbrötchen von Nordsee zur Verpflegung dabei, bei welchem der Belag 2 Wochen per LKW durch die halbe Welt gejuckelt ist und vor Benzoesäure nur so trieft.

Geht's noch?!
Was ist das für eine beknackte Diskussion. |kopfkrat


----------



## Lupus (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Goo*

hallo....moment ich muss erstmal wieder zu mir kommen!

Danke Kati you made my day! Sehe ich ganz genauso zumal ich auch besonders spannend finde das viele Leute einen kennen die einen kennen die jemanden in der Familie haben bei dem das Zeug verboten ist! Konkret weiß aber nicht einer irgendwas|uhoh:



Ich bin schon sehr lange für eine komplette und kontrollierte Auflistung aller Inhaltsstoffe! Dann kommt man sich beim Kauf des Futters insbesondere der Wunder Dips und Boilies auch nicht immer so vera***** vor!  Aber das ist ein anderes Thema

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## hollywood*79 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Goo*



Der-typ schrieb:


> Moin Moin meiner Vermutung nach besteht goo wie fast alle dips aus Glyzerin. Dies ist ein dreiwertiger Alkohol der sich sehr gut in kaltem wie auch in warmen Wasser löst. Die grüne Farbe ist uranin auch fluorescein genannt. Dies wird normalerweise zum finden von leckstellen in Rohren oder zur Ermittlung von flussrichtungen von Wasser verwendet. Dazu kommen noch irgendwelche flavours und Stärke zum andicken. Leider braucht man dazu keine jahrelangen erforschungsphasen sondern kann man sich den Scheiß einfach in der Küche zusammenmischen. Seht selbst. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YVM-9Kc4pk



Das Rezept wäre ja das interessante... und wie bekomme ich eine rote Futterwolke hin?


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Goo*

@ kati, die englischen Pfützen kannst du mit unseren Gewässern nicht vergleichen. Da hocken teilweise an 50x70m Seen an jedem Tag im Jahr mehrere Karpfenangler. Wenn bei solchen Kleinstgewässern und der Masse an Anglern nur der geringste Verdacht auf Gewässerschädigung besteht, dann ist das ganz anders zu bewerten als an den meisten von unseren Gewässern. 

Wo, wie du schon sagst, noch gebadet wird, diverses Entengetier auf dem Wasser ist und der Bauer beim Güllen extra dicht ans Wasser fährt...


----------



## marcus7 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Goo*



hollywood*79 schrieb:


> Das Rezept wäre ja das interessante... und wie bekomme ich eine rote Futterwolke hin?



Blut vom Schlachter, das stand schon vor 20 jahren in der Blinker. War wohl eine beliebte  Methode um Friedfisch zu locken. Warum solls heute nicht mehr klappen?


----------



## grazy04 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Goo*

wenn das alles "nicht so schlimm ist" warum zum Geier soll ich dann bleifrei angeln?? Und warum drängen einige Kontrollbehörden darauf das Boilies als Lebensmittel gelten und nicht als Futtermittel andere wieder nicht, warum sollen alle Boiliehersteller (egal ob 1-Mann-selbstroller-und-Verkäufer oder Industriefertiger) kontrolliert werden? Iss doch nicht so schlimm was da drinn ist..... 
obwohl, die Fische kommen ja dann quasi von alleine in den Setzkescher, damit bin ich schnell fertig wenn ich Verwerter bin

versteht mich nicht falsch... ich will keines Falls alles reglementieren oder kontrollieren, aber ein gewisses Maß muss denke ich sein. Und wenn der gesunde Menschenverstand nicht mehr hilft, dann sollte es ein anderer tun und entweder den Hersteller oder den Verbraucher "einbremsen" Wenn es um das eigene Essen geht drehen die meisten Verbraucher am Rad wenn mal wieder ein Skandal hoch kocht, aber wenn es einen nur primär betrifft ist alles nicht so schlimm?

PS:

 |kopfkrat  Wenn nun jeder diese Dips nutzt und wir davon ausgehen das sie auf  Glycerin bassieren, wird dann das Wasser in dem man es verwendet zum  Frostschutzmittel? Was ist dann im Winter... wars das mit Eisangeln? Ist im Frostschutzmittel noch ausreichend Sauerstoff gebunden?  
Fragen über Fragen..... wenn auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint   |kopfkrat


----------

